# Taurus G3



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought one to find out personally what they're about. I have numerous "Old" Taurus gun's from the 80's and 90's, both revolver and pistol.. I've never had to send one back for repair, Anyway the G3 has a nice aggressive grip, decent sights, and a trigger pull you have to get used to. A lot of take up, a little creep, and then a good break. The pistol is accurate. I only fired 60 rounds (standing in knee deep snow) so I can't comment on long term reliability. All sixty shots fired with zero problems and as I said it's an accurate gun. Recoil is what you would expect with this type of pistol. Mild, and easy follow up shots. A bonus for me is it fit's in a custom leather CZ P-01 holster. I like the gun. I carry the P-01 and CZ 97b for EDC and I'm not looking to change, but I think the G3 would certainly be fine for that purpose. What's interesting is I got it for $350.00 OTD. Two day's later the price tag was $370.00 plus background and tax. Take down is simple, pretty much like a Glock. It comes with two 15 round magazines, but I know there are 17 round ones available. I don't know what it's like in your area but 9MM self defense guns around here are few and far between. The ACE hardware I bought the G3 from had exactly two left and no idea when they would get more of any brand.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

The G3 is supposed to be a big step up for Taurus. Too bad shooting it enough to really give it a workout isn't feasible right now. 
Enjoy.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> I bought one to find out personally what they're about. I have numerous "Old" Taurus gun's from the 80's and 90's, both revolver and pistol.. I've never had to send one back for repair, Anyway the G3 has a nice aggressive grip, decent sights, and a trigger pull you have to get used to. A lot of take up, a little creep, and then a good break. The pistol is accurate. I only fired 60 rounds (standing in knee deep snow) so I can't comment on long term reliability. All sixty shots fired with zero problems and as I said it's an accurate gun. Recoil is what you would expect with this type of pistol. Mild, and easy follow up shots. A bonus for me is it fit's in a custom leather CZ P-01 holster. I like the gun. I carry the P-01 and CZ 97b for EDC and I'm not looking to change, but I think the G3 would certainly be fine for that purpose. What's interesting is I got it for $350.00 OTD. Two day's later the price tag was $370.00 plus background and tax. Take down is simple, pretty much like a Glock. It comes with two 15 round magazines, but I know there are 17 round ones available. I don't know what it's like in your area but 9MM self defense guns around here are few and far between. The ACE hardware I bought the G3 from had exactly two left and no idea when they would get more of any brand.
> View attachment 19492


They have a sale on the gun here in Florida, stacks of them


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a nice price but with background and sales tax I didn't get hurt too bad.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> That's a nice price but with background and sales tax I didn't get hurt too bad.


You did ok, especially since it shot reliable. 
Price difference of a box of AMMO


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice find.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Tangof said:


> I bought one to find out personally what they're about. I have numerous "Old" Taurus gun's from the 80's and 90's, both revolver and pistol.. I've never had to send one back for repair, Anyway the G3 has a nice aggressive grip, decent sights, and a trigger pull you have to get used to. A lot of take up, a little creep, and then a good break. The pistol is accurate. I only fired 60 rounds (standing in knee deep snow) so I can't comment on long term reliability. All sixty shots fired with zero problems and as I said it's an accurate gun. Recoil is what you would expect with this type of pistol. Mild, and easy follow up shots. A bonus for me is it fit's in a custom leather CZ P-01 holster. I like the gun. I carry the P-01 and CZ 97b for EDC and I'm not looking to change, but I think the G3 would certainly be fine for that purpose. What's interesting is I got it for $350.00 OTD. Two day's later the price tag was $370.00 plus background and tax. Take down is simple, pretty much like a Glock. It comes with two 15 round magazines, but I know there are 17 round ones available. I don't know what it's like in your area but 9MM self defense guns around here are few and far between. The ACE hardware I bought the G3 from had exactly two left and no idea when they would get more of any brand.
> View attachment 19492


you have the "full sized" Taurus G3

i bought the compact G3c last summer, when they came out. the introductory sale price was $279.00

i love it, it is a bit "snappy" since it is a compact, but overall a really neat little gun.

can't say if i'll be buying any more 9MM's, as i am really getting into the .45 ACP platform, and the 1911's.

but, i could see myself buying another Taurus, either thier 1911, or a revolver.

my understanding, is that fit, finish, quality have improved greatly. yet, i still hear customer service still needs to catch up with the Taurus experience.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budlight_909 said:


> you have the "full sized" Taurus G3
> 
> i bought the compact G3c last summer, when they came out. the introductory sale price was $279.00
> 
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2020/7/31/nra-gun-of-the-week-tisas-1911a1-us-army

Personally haven't shot or held the gun myself.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

pic said:


> https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2020/7/31/nra-gun-of-the-week-tisas-1911a1-us-army
> 
> Personally haven't shot or held the gun myself.


i actually did see the Tisas the day i was at the LGS, and wanting a 1911. i had really wanted the Ruger 1911, but they had none. so over to the other display case, they had the Tisas, the Remington R-1911 and the Para Ordinance...

1) never heard of Tisas

2) never heard of Para Ordinance

3) i bought the Remington.

the Tisas is a good entry level 1911, i see that now, but i am "graduating" up to maybe the Springfield Armory, Smith and Wesson, Colt, Dan Wesson.....not much higher in pricing than the Dan Wesson

i did however, recommend the Tisas to my buddy, that wants a .45 ACP. as he wants a "range toy", and his Glock will be his home/personal defense.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budlight_909 said:


> i actually did see the Tisas the day i was at the LGS, and wanting a 1911. i had really wanted the Ruger 1911, but they had none. so over to the other display case, they had the Tisas, the Remington R-1911 and the Para Ordinance...
> 
> 1) never heard of Tisas
> 
> ...


I never heard of the tisas either , lol. 
Can't keep up with all the new guns , revisions on old guns, this and that generation, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budlight_909 said:


> i actually did see the Tisas the day i was at the LGS, and wanting a 1911. i had really wanted the Ruger 1911, but they had none. so over to the other display case, they had the Tisas, the Remington R-1911 and the Para Ordinance...
> 
> 1) never heard of Tisas
> 
> ...


Here's another I've never noticed ,


----------

